# So Wrong...



## Blake Bowden (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Michael Hatley (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not sure centering it would help much :bored:


----------



## BryanMaloney (Jul 6, 2012)

Remember when you'd try to see what would happen when you squeezed your Stretch Armstrong as hard as you could?


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 6, 2012)

Ewwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  My EYES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  uke:


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 6, 2012)

Ahhhhhhhhhh ... could you give me that picture_* in motion*_.

Just sayin'.

 :13:


----------



## K.S. (Jul 7, 2012)

I can't go from bubble bath lightsaber, To THIS!! Aarrggh!!!


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 7, 2012)

I just puked a little....gross.


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 7, 2012)

K.S. said:


> I can't go from bubble bath lightsaber, To THIS!! Aarrggh!!!


 
Stay flexible, my Brother- Semper Gumby!  :biggrin:


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 8, 2012)

Webster's _Unabashed_ Dictionary

f l e x i b l e

defined as:

1) un-judgmental, 2) able to accept any a_front_ment, 3) able to shape in various forms, 4) giggly, wiggly, without form, globular!

in sentence form:

Those pants certainly are _flexible_!


----------



## Bill Lins (Jul 8, 2012)

jwhoff said:


> Those pants certainly are _flexible_!


 
Not flexible enough!  :wink:


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 11, 2012)

They do possess B O D Y. 

And, apparently, meet the "carry all" definition.

Man-O-Man ... "somebody's darlin' and pride." (Hank Williams, Sr.)

 :17:


----------

